
Who’s Afraid of Joe Rogan? - andrenth
https://spectator.org/whos-afraid-of-joe-rogan/
======
mastrsushi
I don't know about this Atlantic Publication. But God forbid anyone offends
them because their opiniobs sound important.

------
somatic
A truly brilliant insight, this. I’m glad I clicked this link and read this
article. My life is immeasurably improved for having done so. Thank you,
Andrenth, for bringing this to my attention. For not hiding your lamp under a
bushel. For brightening my day. Wonderful. I’m going to go and read it again,
and again, and again. Like the Bible, like the Art of War, like Lovecraft,
this is the wisdom that just never stops giving.

